# Nilfisk pulsing possible fix



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all :wave:

Not sure if this will be of any use to anyone who has a nilfisk that keeps pulsing, Mine hasn't missed a beat in 2 yrs plus of regular use however I was using it a couple of days ago and it started to pulse, only every so often at first but the more I used it the quicker it began pulsing. So I managed to finish the detail I was doing for a neighbour and decided to take it to bits.
I'll include some images so we all know what I'm talking about. I found that if I twisted the lance end about it would either stop pulsing or start pulsing, So I set about taking the lance to bits, thoughts being that if its goosed me taking it to bits won't harm as I would need a new one anyway.

So first up said lance handle which I'm sure we're all familiar with 



Undo to all the screws and split the handle apart like so



You will then find that it all pulls apart, basically its all held together with 'o' rings like so



Once split you will see 3 'o' rings one the white plastic part. This is where the problem lies, At first I inspected them and couldn't find a fault, so I greased them back up thinking that maybe pulling the trigger so often the 'o' rings may not be seating properly. I rebuilt it and tried it, still pulsing so I took it apart again and this time inspected the 'o' rings in situ under a magnifying glass looking for slight marks/splits etc. I found that the front 'o' ring had a very very tiny split in it. When I say tiny it wasn't visible without a magnifying glass. So i set about trying to get a new 'o' ring. I had taken rough measurements of the o ring, I didn't want to remove the 'o' ring incase I couldn't get another one for a while and a pulsing nilfisk is better than no pw. 
I found a company that makes 'o' rings and ordered a couple. The small 'o' ring on the right is the problem one



I went for 1mm bore with 5mm inside diameter, Like I said this was a rough guess as I didn't want to remove the 'o' ring until I had a replacement.

So my new 'o' rings arrived today, I stripped my lance and replaced the small 'o' that had a minor split in it. Rebuilt it and I've had my pw running for over an hour now and no pulsing, its running as good as new. Triggers nice and springy, no leaks etc.

The 'o' ring I ordered ideally could of been a tad smaller, I would go for maybe 4.6mm or 4.8mm inside diameter, the bore was correct just the diameter. Having said that it works perfect so I'm not going to order the smaller one's just yet.

So there you go, If you've a nilfisk 110 and its pulsing give this a go and see if it cures it, it takes five minutes to do. This will work on any of the nilfisk range with this type of lance I would imagine. And those of you who have a different lance take it to bits and have a look, much cheaper than buying a new lance.

Hope it helps someone as I'm well pleased to have mine up and running again for a couple of quid :thumb:

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sorry matey but i posted this in april post num 18

still no harm in reposting it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258894&page=2

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

ha ha serves me right for not having a look around first, like you say it might help someone :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nilfisk are renowned for this piece failing, I went through loads, then decided to be done with it 4 years ago and brought a Kranzle, only just starting to be in need of a lance service, not bad for a daily and 4 years of use ..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> sorry matey but i posted this in april post num 18
> 
> still no harm in reposting it
> 
> ...


To be fair, the more of these threads around the better, having a supplier and code for all the O rings would make them even better.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

PaulN said:


> To be fair, the more of these threads around the better, having a supplier and code for all the O rings would make them even better.


i get mine from work

even nilfisk dont sell you the little o rings,but they will sell the white assembly complete,when they have stock in

any local engineering supplies/plumbers merchants/local diy will have a selection and they are only pence at the most


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> i get mine from work
> 
> even nilfisk dont sell you the little o rings,but they will sell the white assembly complete,when they have stock in
> 
> any local engineering supplies/plumbers merchants/local diy will have a selection and they are only pence at the most


Send me a couple buddy...


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I got these for mine, Not the cheapest I guess but saves me going around looking for them, simply ordered them and delivered the following day :thumb:

http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/p80410/1mm+Section+5mm+Bore+NITRILE+Rubber+O-Rings/product_info.html

They're the ones I ordered ^^^ but as I said I would go a little smaller if I was to get them again, something like these would give you a tighter fit 
http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/Seals-O+Ring+Seals-NITRILE+O-Rings/c19_4501_4705/index.html

but you can specify sizes and it will bring them up, so you could also get the larger 'o' rings meaning a complete new set of seals for around a fiver ish

cheers
Geoff


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

whats the best grease to use to regrease this white piece before re fitting?

Got some new o rings coming to replace them all in the hope that it will cure my problems


----------

